# Most disgusting thing I think I have ever seen



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 14, 2008)

Id say not safe for work, self mutilation pictures, no nudity, just absolutely disgusting

Some EMO Girl Needs Serious Help

This type of shit is worse to me than 2girls1cup or any of that, this is the only thing that has made my stomach really turn to where I almost threw up


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking at it the second time wasn't as bad as the first, but I got no warning when I saw it the first time hahah, stil extremely disturbing


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, that's completely fucked. 



I'd do her.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 14, 2008)

i had to look.. its human nature.. jesus fuck man..


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 14, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Id say not safe for work, self mutilation pictures, no nudity, just absolutely disgusting
> 
> Some EMO Girl Needs Serious Help
> 
> This type of shit is worse to me than 2girls1cup or any of that, this is the only thing that has made my stomach really turn to where I almost threw up



Hah, I saw that about two weeks ago, its amazing the cuts she is able to make with out hitting anything major.  When I saw the title I was gonna post it thinking I could top it, back to the drawing board.


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, thats pretty fucked... what does she have in her hand in one of the pics...a big blob of what appears to be blood or whatever?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 14, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> Yeah, thats pretty fucked... what does she have in her hand in one of the pics...a big blob of what appears to be blood or whatever?



I was wondering the same, but I assume a chunk of flesh that she just cut out of herself...?


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 14, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I was wondering the same, but I assume a chunk of flesh that she just cut out of herself...?


 
I assumed the same, some coagulated blood or what not... She's not going for any organs or anything, just cuts on her limbs, so its not like well see her spleen online anytime soon...

The board where those pics are is pretty fucked


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 14, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> I assumed the same, some coagulated blood or what not... She's not going for any organs or anything, just cuts on her limbs, so its not like well see her spleen online anytime soon...
> 
> The board where those pics are is pretty fucked



Yea that whole board is, human curiosity got the better of me too, internets are desensitizing....My mind is plagued now


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 14, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Yea that whole board is, human curiosity got the better of me too, internets are desensitizing....My mind is plagued now


 

I agree... I mean, this stuff is gross, weird, off the wall...But my reaction was a short "eww" ... And on to the next thing I went. 

Cant imagine what our kids are going to witness with careless detachment in the coming years!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2008)

not even going to look. i was going to till i read the comments.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 14, 2008)

The needle though the nose thing was actually pretty funny. I did that at work with a glue syringe through my nose to fuck with one of my co-workers, only I didn't tell him that I was using a hole from an old piercing. He thought I jabbed the glue syringe through the bridge of my nose.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 14, 2008)

The page isnt working for me right now

'Address Not Found'


weird, not with IE or FF


----------



## KelJu (Nov 14, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> The page isnt working for me right now
> 
> 'Address Not Found'
> 
> ...



The server is being bombarded. This shit iss all over the net in almost every major forum right now. Something awful is all over this shit!

By the way, I just scrolled down and looked at the rest of the pictures. All I have to say is:




that poor girl. she must be really fucked up, and by now really dead. I don't believe she could have survived those cuts very long. 

The significance of this is huge if you think about it. The girl just documented her own torture, with herself being the torturer. She must have had some serious psychological problems to do that.  

Even if they can save her life, she is rubber room fucked in the mid. Like padded walls and restraints fucked.


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Even if they can save her life, she is rubber room fucked in the mid. Like padded walls and restraints fucked.


 
NO shit!!! Gotta wonder what it takes to push someone that far


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2008)

First time i've ever not looked at something gross on the internet. I dont wanna click the link, just sounds too sad


----------



## vader (Nov 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I dont wanna click the link, just sounds too sad



I agree, it is very sad.
I hope that she gets the help she needs.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 14, 2008)

am I the only one who cant view the page right now?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 14, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> NO shit!!! Gotta wonder what it takes to push someone that far



I have no idea, I battle with depression and anxieties myself and have for the last 10 or more years, but I could not even imagine doing something like that to myself, that is just terrible....

People say cutters thrive on the site of blood, and say adrenaline like that can be just as dangerous as the worst drugs....Id almost imagine in this case she has to be under the influence of both....?

What a pain threshold! 

Don't even want to think of this anymore, I actually had nightmares last night about this hahah


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 14, 2008)

I came.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

What a head case.  Shes a unibomber waiting to happen.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

I also talk in my sleep.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2008)

cutting changes inner pain that you can't handle into outer pain that you can control and it has a calming almost hypnotic effect. when the cutting starts the inner tempest calms and you fixate on the outside of your body. it is a coping mechanism that as unlikely as it sounds often prevents people from committing suicide.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 14, 2008)

O my gosh.  Why do I torture myself with that crap.  I can't stop looking at that first picture where she looks sort of normal.  So sad.  The internet can be a very bad place.  I don't know how you can police it though.  I'm 26 years old.  I can look at the sickest shit all day on here.  I know I should be able to control myself but for some reason when there is a link saying "the sickest shit you will ever see", I have to click it.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> cutting changes inner pain that you can't handle into outer pain that you can control and it has a calming almost hypnotic effect. when the cutting starts the inner tempest calms and you fixate on the outside of your body. it is a coping mechanism that as unlikely as it sounds often prevents people from committing suicide.




She has scars literally covering her forearms and  there is a fresh forearm length cut to the bone

this seems more like a hobby for her.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 14, 2008)

Nate K said:


> She has scars literally covering her forearms and  there is a fresh forearm length cut to the bone
> 
> this seems more like a hobby for her.



im going to have to agree with LW on this one. all of us know how to deal with physical pain. ever since we were children we have had to handle it. at first we would cry, take some sort of medicine, or go to a doctor. Most of us as we develop learn how to cope with emotional pain as well. 

For those that never learn that process, or suddenly experience a type of trauma/emotional pain they have not learned how to deal with healthily tend to cope in some very distressful ways. Those pictures are showing this. This girl has some huge issues in her life that she has never learned or is even capable of dealing with at this point.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 15, 2008)

this girl is not a fucking Emo, she is just mentaly unstable, she doesn't really want to die but she is also not doing it for attention, she is just not OK in the head and someone needs to contact proper authorities in her area so they can "pink sheet her" which means commit her to a hospital ASAP, as a cop I so a lot of things that are much more disgusting and even made me gag a few times but that she is still alive is just freaking weird and doesn;t happen a lot....I gota find out where she is at and do a few phone calls, she is a sick girl and no one should just sit y this shit and watch..........But I also wouldn't loose any sleep over her death


----------



## urbanski (Nov 15, 2008)

that may very well be bone last pic post 4. i did see some large superficial veins cut, and third pic post 6 looks like she went through the fascia. all she has to do is nick one tendon sheath and she'll fuck up her range of motion. mental disease aside, she may very well also have congenital insensitivity to pain. She's REALLY deep on many, its hard to imagine bearing that much pain. Truly impressive.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2008)

Self-Mutilation - History

some interesting stuff here.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not gonna look but I'd say she's probably going to end up like that Nazi on Hellboy with the surgical addiction and cut off her eyelids and lips or start hacking off fingers and toes and slowly little by little get rid of her entire body.....


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 15, 2008)

I think there is some crying for attention, I mean why take the pics?

What is the source of them, where did the OP find them?

Why pictures like this?












You can argue art, but I think there is more to it than that


----------



## Nate K (Nov 15, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> im going to have to agree with LW on this one. all of us know how to deal with physical pain. ever since we were children we have had to handle it. at first we would cry, take some sort of medicine, or go to a doctor. Most of us as we develop learn how to cope with emotional pain as well.
> 
> For those that never learn that process, or suddenly experience a type of trauma/emotional pain they have not learned how to deal with healthily tend to cope in some very distressful ways. Those pictures are showing this. This girl has some huge issues in her life that she has never learned or is even capable of dealing with at this point.



I agree with her also, just saying it's not a typical case.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 15, 2008)

What about infection? I would think that would force her to goto the doc? Otherwise she probably would have died, but assuming she was the one who uploaded those pics then maybe not?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> What about infection? I would think that would force her to goto the doc? Otherwise she probably would have died, but assuming she was the one who uploaded those pics then maybe not?




A woman's life may be at stake. Weak Stomachs need not apply

people are working to try and find her. no pictures here or even links just some info on where she might be and speculation on antibiotics, theory someone may be helping her or doing this to her etc.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2008)

this is disturbing to me   i couldnt even look at all the pics in the first link, fuck


----------



## biggfly (Nov 15, 2008)

Fuck her...may be an ellaborate scam, may not. Either way, she had a CHOICE, she made it, I don't feel sorry for her one bit.  Either way, she clearly has an accomplice of some sort. Freak.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Fuck her...may be an ellaborate scam, may not. Either way, she had a CHOICE, she made it, I don't feel sorry for her one bit.  Either way, she clearly has an accomplice of some sort. Freak.




Wow dude! That sure is a lot off hostility towards someone that did nothing to you. What the fuck is your problem?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 15, 2008)

she is sick and this is not just a simple choice you make to make a statement...this is more than that...As of this writing, have people found who she is?? Because with proper equipement she would be easily identified, anyone even know which state??


----------



## urbanski (Nov 15, 2008)

looks completely real to me


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 15, 2008)

...Also...Her mutilation most likely happens during a narcotic high, either shit load of pain pills or others like Heroin. I know many prostitutes who's entire calves or forarms look like half cooked ground beef due to self mutilation on drugs, it starts with an itch and grows into an obsession while high. I knew one who died a while back that had maggots in her calvs and the doctors said that they actually help wiht infections...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2008)

yea, maggots will eat the dead flesh.. havent you seen gladiator? 

also the link little wing posted states she is in berlin germany somewhere.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yea, maggots will eat the dead flesh.. havent you seen gladiator?
> 
> also the link little wing posted states she is in berlin germany somewhere.



oh, well then fuck her, thre is many people in the world suffering from other things that are not self inflicted..I personally thought the pictures were educational and kind of cool looking in a nasty way, amazing what the human body can adapt to.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2008)

QuestionGuy said:


> oh, well then fuck her, thre is many people in the world suffering from other things that are not self inflicted..I personally thought the pictures were educational and kind of cool looking in a nasty way, amazing what the human body can adapt to.



You really think that what she is suffering from is self inflicted?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 15, 2008)

You sound like you know something I don't...I think that she made a choice (weather drug induced or mental illnes etc..) to take part or accept the mutilation, and I think that it is self inflicted but someone else may certainly be involved as well...


----------



## nni (Nov 15, 2008)

sick stuff. couldnt possibly understand why someone would do that.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2008)

QuestionGuy said:


> You sound like you know something I don't...I think that she made a choice (weather drug induced or mental illnes etc..) to take part or accept the mutilation, and I think that it is self inflicted but someone else may certainly be involved as well...





I know the pain that is inside that girl isn't self inflicted. She has no coping skills. Apparently, she has no one in her life to help her learn coping mechanisms. A lot of her problems probably stem from the lack of caring people in her life. 

Way too many people saying fuck her! Who cares right? Its just some dumb bitch cutting herself up. 

Well that may be true. But, ask yourself what kind of pain it would take to drive someone to that?


----------



## Chubby (Nov 15, 2008)

I think she is not happy with herself or her life.  Something must be bothering her.  I don't think she is trying to prove any thing by punishing herself.  I think that is her way of saying "help me." Monkeys in her restless mind got out of control.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Wow dude! That sure is a lot off hostility towards someone that did nothing to you. What the fuck is your problem?



Nothing at all Kel just soo sick of people trying soo hard to be a freak and garner attention. Too many poor poor pitiful me cases out there, when everyone has their issues and problems and hardships, yet most of us seem to keep it together without causing such a fuss and drama. Being fucked up seems to be a trend anymore rather than a serious medical issue. Reading more on this, it appears it may have been a scam and a hoax, which pisses me off worse, because then people are scrambling around trying to save a soul, and they sit back for a laugh. My question ultimately, why film or photograph it if you truly are giving up and just want to leave this earth. By filming and photographing it and then posting it, clearly shows to me it is just someone "trying" to be a freakshow.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 15, 2008)

It is obviously well planned out and premeditated. Professional, medical grade sutures, high grade antibiotics, etc. This isnt someone who just "snaps" and loses grip at times, if so she would be dead. It is planned, and thought out thus to me a publicity(fucked up) stunt. Therefore, fuck her in my opinion. If you go to so much trouble to carefully plan this shit out so you don't blled to death, don't get infection, and don't die, then you simply are a freakshow that I will NOT show remorse or compassion to. Way to many serious issues out there in the world where people suffer and anguish, with no choices or assistance. Why would I feel for this idiot??


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2008)

she has to be mentally ill. i think it's partially that and partially an addiction to the drugs her body releases when she does this.  a lot of cutting is a protest of sorts against being emotionally hurt, not having your needs as a human met. it sedates people. there's this building horrible tempest inside and cutting immediately has a calming effect. the focus completely changes to center on the cutting and the body immediately offers a chemical reward. this _is_ her coping skill, her medication, her comfort.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2008)

why do some guys cut their penises in half? to me that's equally horrific.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2008)

Chinese Medicine and Self Harm

i often wondered if there was something similar going on with acupuncture.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> she has to be mentally ill. i think it's partially that and partially an addiction to the drugs her body releases when she does this.  a lot of cutting is a protest of sorts against being emotionally hurt, not having your needs as a human met. it sedates people. there's this building horrible tempest inside and cutting immediately has a calming effect. the focus completely changes to center on the cutting and the body immediately offers a chemical reward. this _is_ her coping skill, her medication, her comfort.



"mentally ill" = restless mind like stormy sky.
mentally stable = calm mind like clear blue sky of summer.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I know the pain that is inside that girl isn't self inflicted. She has no coping skills. Apparently, she has no one in her life to help her learn coping mechanisms. A lot of her problems probably stem from the lack of caring people in her life.
> 
> Way too many people saying fuck her! Who cares right? Its just some dumb bitch cutting herself up.
> 
> Well that may be true. But, ask yourself what kind of pain it would take to drive someone to that?


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 15, 2008)

chobby192 said:


> I think she is not happy with herself or her life.  Something must be bothering her.



You just might be on to something. . . .


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> why do some guys cut their penises in half? to me that's equally horrific.



jesus fuckcrist, without my penis, i wouldnt know what to do...I think a mans whole goal in life (natural animal instintc) is to reproduce wiht a female...Without a penis there wouldn't be a reaons to live at allll!!!!!!

My friend who works at he ER told me once that a guy high on coke came inside the Er once and previously shot up in the penis area causing all the blood to draw to the penis...they ended up cutting it off to save his life....Well the might as well have killed him because no penis is no life...This is not just comming from a horny guy, just think about it....LOL, im also drunk nw!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2008)

QuestionGuy said:


> jesus fuckcrist, without my penis, i wouldnt know what to do...I think a mans whole goal in life (natural animal instintc) is to reproduce wiht a female...Without a penis there wouldn't be a reaons to live at allll!!!!!!
> 
> My friend who works at he ER told me once that a guy high on coke came inside the Er once and previously shot up in the penis area causing all the blood to draw to the penis...they ended up cutting it off to save his life....Well the might as well have killed him because no penis is no life...This is not just comming from a horny guy, just think about it....LOL, im also drunk nw!!!




no. some guys "bifurcate" their penis aka genital bisection. cut it in two lengthwise as a sort of body modification.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2008)

*

UPDATE WE WANT TO HELP*
We believe we found out who she is and last posted on a German Forum Der Weg zum Tod | www.waytodeath.com today so she is (most likely) not dead!
Some possible information-
Her name is Susanne, and she is a student.
Hometown D-93 Regensburg
Age 23

A translated post from her reads ---
"Hello!
do you know that? after cutting yourself and looking at the wounds, you are really surprised and scared because they are soo deep and so many?

according to my experience, there are two varieties:

1. I sit down and cut. And cut and cut. I forget about time, but that doesn't matter, because I only do "it" at night. And nights are long... 
But somehow my ability to judge seems to change during the "action". I can see that I am cutting on tendons, muscles, bones etc, that I am cutting through them, but that's exactly the point: My concentration goes straight towards the details. Maybe that saved me from much worse from time to time, but it is really strange, standing up when you're done* and seeing a (sometimes strangely unexpected) wound or a "massacre". Was that really me...?
Of course. I know it. Always.
But believing... I can't believe it always.."

In October 2007, she wrote:

"About hospitals:
Yes, I had the same thoughts, too. Trying to commit suicide, just to be institutionalized, or, when a deep wound has to be sewn, to ask the surgeon for it - he actually wanted to commit me several times, but since my cuts are never life threatening or acts of suicide, he can't commit me against my will"


\Anyone who thinks they can help (German Goons especially) please follow the thread from atleast here
		 		   		Taste the Rainbugh fucked around with this message at Nov 16, 2008 around 19:34


----------



## ecco (Nov 16, 2008)

Not going to look




Not going to look




Not going to look




Not going to look




Not going to look




FUK I LOOKED


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 16, 2008)

lost my boner


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2008)

another of her posts.

Hello! 

 Admittedly, the topic sounds something stupid, like a poll - could almost be - but it has made me a serious and sort of anti-triggernden background, namely that I try to cut less deeply. 
I had in the recent cuts in veins, into the muscle tissue to the bone, etc., and can not describe how tired I was, deep in my meat cutting. 
 So far, entirely on SIA to be able to renounce, I am far from, but I will be happy to cracks and skin cuts reduced. 

 Now I am interested in holding so completely out of curiosity, how deep your wounds in the SIA-average *** are. 
 Scoring? Cut? 

 Ciao, 

 Rat




she is very clear that she doesn't want to die, gets scared at the deepness of her wounds. i hope someone can get thru to her and end this.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

hmm....interesting, after living in Frankfurt, germany for 10 years, I serously doubt that their system is much diferent from ours, here you can commit a person if they are a threat to themselves or others, regardless of what their intentions are...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2008)

QuestionGuy said:


> hmm....interesting, after living in Frankfurt, germany for 10 years, I serously doubt that their system is much diferent from ours, here you can commit a person if they are a threat to themselves or others, regardless of what their intentions are...




there is a lot more on that forum i didn't post. she talks a couple times about the dr sewing her up. the last post of hers there she says she is "back" and cutting deeper. maybe she did get committed. that forum is just unbelievably sad.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 17, 2008)

Yea that is horrible, but the good news out of those posts....well depending how you look at it, is that she seems to be acting alone....

What I was thinking when other people mentioned there could be someone else involved was that she could be forced to do it somehow, which makes me even more sick to think about


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 17, 2008)

Imagine seeing a video of the cutting.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 17, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Imagine seeing a video of the cutting.



No. lol


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 17, 2008)

Would someone put her in an electric chair and clean the society. Everything has a limit...


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 17, 2008)

Digital -- I must agree, enough is enough, and this comes mainly from all the shit that i've been thru....She seems like a dumb bitch who does need help, but you cant help someone who doesnt want to help themselves, I aint loosing anyy sleep over it....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 17, 2008)

lol...what an attention whore.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty gross


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 17, 2008)

someone just shoot her and put her out of her pain. lets face it people no amount of talking to her by any professional is going to fix what is wrong in her head. i feel horrible knowing she feels that bad because i cannot even begin to imagine how you would have to feel in order to pull that shit off. it is very sad to see someone in that condition. i hope nobody here finds that sort of thing entertaining because that is nearly as sick as her doing it. girls shitting in cups and eating it is gross shock entertainment and warped way of viewing sex...but this girl is on a whole different level of messed up. i can laugh at girls eating turds...i almost want to cry looking at those pictures.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2008)

Her doctors like, "Maybe you should stop eating foods you need to cut....." or "maybe sculpting just isn't your art form?"


----------



## KEFE (Nov 18, 2008)

I wish that when she heals up i could meet her and beat the shit out of her.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I wish that when she heals up i could meet her and beat the shit out of her.



that tiny ass girl has a way higher pain tolerance than you do. she would fuck you up kefe. by the time she got done with your young ass it would look like jeffery dahmer got a hold of you


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> that tiny ass girl has a way higher pain tolerance than you do. she would fuck you up kefe. by the time she got done with your young ass it would look like jeffery dahmer got a hold of you


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 18, 2008)

> that tiny ass girl has a way higher pain tolerance than you do. she would fuck you up kefe. by the time she got done with your young ass it would look like jeffery dahmer got a hold of you



But Kefe is like Ahhhnolldd, He'd rape her. 


If I was this girl's doctor I'd tell her to next time cut around the heart or something so she just dies and everyone assumes she finally suicide.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 18, 2008)

Fighting skill+strength over pain tolerance......just sayin instant death


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Fighting skill+strength over pain tolerance......just sayin instant death



Shakespeare?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I wish that when she heals up i could meet her and beat the shit out of her.



this comment makes you look pathetic.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Fighting skill+strength over pain tolerance......just sayin instant death



hitting a girl = instant you become a human turd.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> hitting a girl = instant you become a human turd.



tat girl looks like a man and if it cuts itself like that then it doesn't deserve to live


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> tat girl looks like a man and if it cuts itself like that then it doesn't deserve to live




and if you beat women neither do you. pretty simple. you do a great job working on your body but there is a lot more to being a man than biceps.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

i cannot fathom what makes her do this and yes death night be the only thing that will "cure" her but i don't understand the anger and threats of violence toward her. it's ironic the less compassion the world has the more people like her we have it seems.

jackie chan has broken almost every bone in his body insisting on doing his own stunts. no one says just let me shoot him.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2008)

When I was riding with the NTCIB in 91...

I went on a mission (war game) and rode along in a tank...
We got killed early in the battle by helfires from an Apache...

Couple hours later there was a call for assist for anyone in the area
to assist in recovering an overturned tank...

Well, there was a driver who sped too close to a hillside to avoid fire from ATG
attack...

he rolled the tank, and one of the operators was subsequently pinned and halfway cut when the vehicle rolled...

I helped rig the recovery effort, and unfortunately managed to see the guys upper body rolled and crushed, because he had been sitting up out of one of the hatches...

The lower body was almost immaculate, SANs some entrails that were just blood and sandy dirt...   the upper half had to scooped up with a shovel.

Quite nasty...   I attended the roll call later.

Even in training our guys give their life.

(sadness)


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> When I was riding with the NTCIB in 91...
> 
> I went on a mission (war game) and rode along in a tank...
> We got killed early in the battle by helfires from an Apache...
> ...



i'm lucky not to have ever had to witness anything like that except online. it's bad enough seeing picture but i doubt it at all compares to being there. 


 i think some of the anger toward this girl is for showing us things we don't want to see and the pure fuckupedness of that it wasn't an accident.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 18, 2008)

I wouldn't beat a woman. I would never beat a woman. I would punch that stupid woman who inflicts damage upon herself on purpose and playing with death.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I wouldn't beat a woman. I would never beat a woman. I would punch that stupid woman who inflicts damage upon herself on purpose and playing with death.



ok so knock some sense into her would have conveyed that a little better maybe. what you're doing with bodybuilding makes you a pretty exceptional young man, i'd just hate to see you shortchange the rest of your persona by being a twit. 

i think she must be really ill emotionally and mentally. i'm not sure what she is doing she really can control anymore. it doesn't seem there is anything out there on her since mid summer. i think she is either institutionalized or dead.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 18, 2008)

I truly feel it is for attention and show. I am no way buying into the emotional pain aspect of it...it is too staged and premeditated with the high grade antibiotics, medical grade sutures, even someone possibly photographing her. It is a freak show for the intent of shock and awe, and it is a hobby for her to do this for the intent of simply being a freak. If she were truly ill, chances are it wouldnt be photographed, or done so carefully or professionally. If you watch any documentaries on such things, including less severe illnesses such as drug/alcohol abuse, the people dont like being filmed or like attention. It would be done privately and quietly, not on a public stage like this twisted bitch. It is like people who get hundreds of piercings, or hang themselves from dozens of hooks, through their skin...it is for show. To hell with her...everyone is giving what she was striving for...a reaction. Ignore, she most likely quits, it loses its novelty.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I truly feel it is for attention and show. I am no way buying into the emotional pain aspect of it...it is too staged and premeditated with the high grade antibiotics, medical grade sutures, even someone possibly photographing her. It is a freak show for the intent of shock and awe, and it is a hobby for her to do this for the intent of simply being a freak. If she were truly ill, chances are it wouldnt be photographed, or done so carefully or professionally. If you watch any documentaries on such things, including less severe illnesses such as drug/alcohol abuse, the people dont like being filmed or like attention. It would be done privately and quietly, not on a public stage like this twisted bitch. It is like people who get hundreds of piercings, or hang themselves from dozens of hooks, through their skin...it is for show. To hell with her...everyone is giving what she was striving for...a reaction. Ignore, she most likely quits, it loses its novelty.



the parts of her body the world sees are free of any marks at all. she hides these injuries and the pics were not meant for us to see, they were shared on a forum where people like her try to get support. sia self injury awareness. hmmm i don't know how to explain it. you know if you ate bad food and it is churning inside you making you sicker n sicker till you puke or shit it out. she has a turmoil inside n this is how she vomits. she does it to escape pain and feel better. hard as it is to believe.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Fighting skill+strength over pain tolerance......just sayin instant death



you think because you are strong for your age you can fight? dude this girl is like a fucking surgeon with a razor blade. she would hamstring your ass and slowly carve you up like a thanksgiving turkey. I'd actually pay to see that

you have done a great job with working out. i can respect that. now stop posting ignorant shit in this thread. it really shows just how young you are.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 18, 2008)

No way...not, and wont buy it..


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 18, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I wouldn't beat a woman. I would never beat a woman. I would punch that stupid woman who inflicts damage upon herself on purpose and playing with death.



physical and emotional abuse is what got her where she is. that girl can take a punch there is no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> you think because you are strong for your age you can fight? dude this girl is like a fucking surgeon with a razor blade. she would hamstring your ass and slowly carve you up like a thanksgiving turkey. I'd actually pay to see that
> 
> you have done a great job with working out. i can respect that. now stop posting ignorant shit in this thread. it really shows just how young you are.




i was actually wondering this. i think as much as she hurts herself cutting on her own body there is a _huge_ line between that and cutting someone else.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i was actually wondering this. i think as much as she hurts herself cutting on her own body there is a _huge_ line between that and cutting someone else.



yes there is. that post was really just intended to throw some humor at kefe as well as to show him to try and post more intelligently. truthfully a very small percentage of cutters are outwardly violent to others. My point was more along the lines of why would kefe want to be the one to push her over the edge so she does act out against others? this girl needs help. she needs someone to trust. she doesn't need to be slapped around. 

janey's got a gun by aerosmith comes to mind here


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 18, 2008)

> you think because you are strong for your age you can fight? dude this girl is like a fucking surgeon with a razor blade. she would hamstring your ass and slowly carve you up like a thanksgiving turkey. I'd actually pay to see that



She'll be like one of those evil bitches in Resident Evil, chasing you with razors and knives.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> yes there is. that post was really just intended to throw some humor at kefe as well as to show him to try and post more intelligently. truthfully a very small percentage of cutters are outwardly violent to others. My point was more along the lines of why would kefe want to be the one to push her over the edge so she does act out against others? this girl needs help. she needs someone to trust. she doesn't need to be slapped around.
> 
> janey's got a gun by aerosmith comes to mind here



i'm not sure there is help for someone this far gone sad to say. i think the cause was beyond her control and now so is the behavior. the people talking shit i just think "there but for the grace of god go (you)..."


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure there is help for someone this far gone sad to say. i think the cause was beyond her control and now so is the behavior. the people talking shit i just think "there but for the grace of god go (you)..."



behaviors can be altered. it is not easy, but deffinitly possible. addictions are broken all the time by those who have found the reason to. my dad chewed tobacco for over 15 years. he started in his early teens. when i was a child i watched him make the decision to quit cold turkey. he has not touched it since, nearly 20 years later.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 18, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i cannot fathom what makes her do this and yes death night be the only thing that will "cure" her but i don't understand the anger and threats of violence toward her. it's ironic the less compassion the world has the more people like her we have it seems.
> 
> *jackie chan has broken almost every bone in his body insisting on doing his own stunts. no one says just let me shoot him*.




Tell me you are not comparing jackie chan doing his own stunts in movies and hurting himself to perform....to this girl who is destroying her body out of insanity. One is totally honest living and pure enjoyment for what he does for a positive reason...the other is so far in the opposite direction that I cannot see how you can compare the two.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Tell me you are not comparing jackie chan doing his own stunts in movies and hurting himself to perform....to this girl who is destroying her body out of insanity. One is totally honest living and pure enjoyment for what he does for a positive reason...the other is so far in the opposite direction that I cannot see how you can compare the two.



i know but you have to admit there's some insane choices being made by him too. he knows he is going to get hurt and might die. i can imagine his exasperated loved one saying why don't you just shoot yourself and get it over with. they are both flirting with death. one is vilified for it one is adored for it.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> behaviors can be altered. it is not easy, but deffinitly possible. addictions are broken all the time by those who have found the reason to. my dad chewed tobacco for over 15 years. he started in his early teens. when i was a child i watched him make the decision to quit cold turkey. he has not touched it since, nearly 20 years later.



i've spent the last few days reading all the posts i can find online of hers. she is definitely human, often sounds like a really sweet person, and struggles with a desire to get better, stop, find a hospital where she can actually get therapy and not just be warehoused. she has been diagnosed with a myriad of mental disorders... then she just disappears. i hope she gets help but it will take a miracle n may be too late.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 19, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> you think because you are strong for your age you can fight? dude this girl is like a fucking surgeon with a razor blade. she would hamstring your ass and slowly carve you up like a thanksgiving turkey. I'd actually pay to see that
> 
> you have done a great job with working out. i can respect that. now stop posting ignorant shit in this thread. it really shows just how young you are.



Training on a heavy bag and knowing punching technique is better than somone who cuts themselves any day.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 19, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> physical and emotional abuse is what got her where she is. that girl can take a punch there is no doubt in my mind.



Cutting your arms and legs has nothing to do with taking a punch.Sure she can take a arm punch but a proper punch is way different.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 19, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Cutting your arms and legs has nothing to do with taking a punch.Sure she can take a arm punch but a proper punch is way different.



do you go to a fight gym? do you spar at all? you can be the most beautiful fighter in the world against a heavy bag and then get in the ring and it is all gone against an actual human. your proper technique and conditioning literally wouldn't last one round of real fighting unless you already have experience in the ring.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 19, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> behaviors can be altered. it is not easy, but deffinitly possible. addictions are broken all the time by those who have found the reason to. my dad chewed tobacco for over 15 years. he started in his early teens. when i was a child i watched him make the decision to quit cold turkey. he has not touched it since, nearly 20 years later.



true, but cutters and borderlines are THE hardest to "treat"


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 19, 2008)

urbanski said:


> true, but cutters and borderlines are THE hardest to "treat"



agreed. and this girl is obviously way into what she is doing. This is self medicating on a whole new level, but i would hate to think of her as too far gone to help.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 19, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i know but you have to admit there's some insane choices being made by him too. he knows he is going to get hurt and might die. i can imagine his exasperated loved one saying why don't you just shoot yourself and get it over with. they are both flirting with death. one is vilified for it one is adored for it.


Evil Knievel must've had a death wish.....they both do it for attention to push themselves to new limits both end up and excruciating pain most of the time...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 19, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i know but you have to admit there's some insane choices being made by him too. he knows he is going to get hurt and might die. i can imagine his exasperated loved one saying why don't you just shoot yourself and get it over with. they are both flirting with death. one is vilified for it one is adored for it.



Jackie Chan doing a stunt for a movie is risky work. He puts himself in danger to put on a show, make a career, entertain people, and probably finds pure enjoyment from it. Nothing about wanting to be your own stunt man in a movie seems warped or insane to me. These are all calculated risks made under supervision and done for the right reasons.

To me stepping up to the plate at a major league game is tempting fate. I wouldn't want to get hit by someone guys fast ball...yet people love and pay to see people do it all the time...again a healthy risk.

Sitting at home in your bathroom cutting your body open like that is insane twisted behavior. That person is not right in the head, and her actions cannot be compared to that of movie cast or sport players....its just on a whole different level.


----------



## SYN (Sep 3, 2009)

KEFE said:


> I wish that when she heals up i could meet her and beat the shit out of her.



Sorry but that made me lol my ass off.


----------



## SYN (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm trying to find this to show to someone and can't find anything. It's like the more words you put in google the more vague it is. If anyone has a link please pm me.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 11, 2009)

Why even justify this type of behavior by labeling it?  "Cutters"?  Pfft.  What ever happened to good ol' fucked in the head?

I feel NO sympathy for this girl.  None.  Yes she has issues, don't we all?  She KNOWS she has issues, else she wouldn't be on a forum asking for support, but she doesn't go check herself into a clinic BECAUSE SHE WANTS THE ATTENTION.

I don't give a damn what your issues are, this is nothing more than a pathetic, and very very sad outcry for help, which I do hope she gets, but I won't lose sleep over if she doesn't.

I had a bad childhood.  Worse than most, better than some.  I don't get to act out on my emotions, I have to use self-control and intellect.  I have had to learn coping mechanisms, not from a doctor or by going to forum and asking other fucked up people for help, but by observing what is acceptable behavior and modeling mine after that.

I don't care how cutting can relax someone or calm their mind...punching some stupid ass "cutter" in the mouth would calm my nerves, but its not ok or socially acceptable.  I fight MMA to work out my aggression issues, maybe she could become a butcher or something to work out hers.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, I googled the title and found a page for it. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2009)

...there's a list...sit down and relax...how much time do you have?


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> not even going to look. i was going to till i read the comments.



Same here wing


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2009)

bumping this thread why?


----------



## weldingman (Dec 24, 2009)

she needs to cut her fucking asshole open, hahahahahahahha stupid bitch, fuck a gash pop ur fucking eyes out.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 27, 2010)

some of those cuts are big enough to fit a penis into, am i right?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 28, 2010)

Can we let this thread die already, its disturbing enough.


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow........she is just crying for attention. Is she really wants to die, why wouldn't she just do it already rather than show it off to random people, friends and family :S...what is wrong with people


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 29, 2010)

This thread is old, she's probably dead by now

She cut herself because she was so fucking ugly


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 30, 2010)

That's pretty cool.  I couldn't find any other good stuff on that site though.  I wanted to watch the brit soldiers beating the Iraqi kids, but the fukkin video was gone.  That woulda been an awesome watch.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's pretty cool.  I couldn't find any other good stuff on that site though.  I wanted to watch the brit soldiers beating the Iraqi kids, but the fukkin video was gone.  That woulda been an awesome watch.



you seem to be like her today in the even bad attention is attention category.


----------



## Mh000 (Jul 4, 2010)

This shit was hard !


----------

